# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Σερβομηχανισμός ιστού για περιστροφή κεραίας?!

## rentis_city

Πριν λίγο καιρό μου ήρθε μια "φλασιά", μια τρομερή ιδέα πιστεύω, που αν 
υλοποιηθεί, θα απαλλάξει πολύ κόσμο, από το δρομολόγιο "σπίτι-ταράτσα" 
και τούμπαλιν...

Για να μην σας κρατάω λοιπόν άλλο σε αγωνία, ακούστε τι σκέφτηκα:
θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε κάποιο μηχανισμό πάνω στον ιστό 
(σερβομηχανισμός λέγεται αν δεν απατώμαι) ο οποίος να περιστρέφει την 
κεραία (π.χ. grid) σε εύρος 360 μοιρών? Κάτι ανάλογο δηλαδή με τα 
γνωστά ραντάρ, αλλά να περιστρέφεται κατά βούληση και όχι συνεχώς 
όπως τα ραντάρ. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούσε ένας client να 
συνδέεται σε πολλαπλούς κόμβους (όχι ταυτόχρονα φυσικά!)  ::  
Ο σερβομηχανισμός θα μπορούσε να περιστρέφεται με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο (μεταβλητός πυκνωτής για τους γνώστες  ::  ) και αυτά τα δυο να 
συνδέονται με καλώδιο μεταξύ τους!
Καλό???
Νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα άνοιγε νέες προοπτικές για το awmn και τα 
ασύρματα δίκτυα εν γένει...  ::  

Όλα αυτά στην θεωρία, με την πράξη όμως τι γίνεται???
Τι υλικά θα χρειαστούν, πόσο θα πάει το μαλλί και κατά πόσο θα είναι 
εύκολα υλοποιήσιμο???
Απανταχού ηλεκτρολόγοι/ηλεκτρονικοί του awmn, δώστε τα φώτα σας!!!
(Mauve ακούς?)

Εγώ πάντως είμαι σχεδόν άσχετος!!!  ::  

ΥΓ: Δεν διεκδικώ δάφνες για την ιδέα μου, ούτε έχω την απαίτηση να την 
κατοχυρώσω. Ίσως μάλιστα κάποιος να την έχει εκφράσει ήδη, αν και δεν 
βρήκα κάποια σχετική δημοσιεύση στο φόρουμ...
Ή λέτε η "πατέντα" μου να είναι μια παγκόσμια (ελληνική!!!) πρωτιά???  ::

----------


## vegos

> Πριν λίγο καιρό μου ήρθε μια "φλασιά", μια τρομερή ιδέα πιστεύω, που αν 
> υλοποιηθεί, θα απαλλάξει πολύ κόσμο, από το δρομολόγιο "σπίτι-ταράτσα" 
> και τούμπαλιν...
> 
> Για να μην σας κρατάω λοιπόν άλλο σε αγωνία, ακούστε τι σκέφτηκα:
> θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε κάποιο μηχανισμό πάνω στον ιστό 
> (σερβομηχανισμός λέγεται αν δεν απατώμαι) ο οποίος να περιστρέφει την 
> κεραία (π.χ. grid) σε εύρος 360 μοιρών?


Αυτό το σύστημα που λες (ρότορας) χρησιμοποιούν στους δορυφορικούς δέκτες.

Ένα τέτοιο έχει βάλει ο nasos στην κεραία του για να κάνει τα "πειράματα" του...

----------


## stoidis

Για να υποστηρίξω και την ραδιοερασιτεχνική μου φύση, οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες γυρίζουν τις κατευθυντικές (Yagi ως επι το πλείστον) κεραίες τους με "ρότορες". Στην αγορά κυκλοφορούν διάφορα μοντέλα με τιμές που ξεκινούν από 17 χιλ δρχ και φτάνουν ... όσο θέλετε.

Οι ρότορες διαχωρίζονται από την δυνατότητά τους να κρατήσουν κεραίες μέχρι ορισμένου εμβαδού. Αυτό το εμβαδό έχει σχέση με την αντίσταση που εμφανίζει η κεραία στον αέρα και δίνεται από τον κατασκευαστή.

Ρότορες της Yaesu μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ : http://www.yaesu.com/amateur/rotator.html

Δυστυχώς για μας, οι grid που χρησιμοποιούμε, εμφανίζουν μεγάλη αντίσταση στον αέρα.

Μία φθηνή λύση που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είναι η προμήθεια ειδικών ρουλμαν τα οποία τοποθετούνται στην κορυφή του ιστού, και σε συνδυασμό με τον ρότορα, αυξάνουν την δυνατότητά του για αντοχή σε μεγάλο αέρα. Επισυνάπτω σχήμα :

----------


## jlian

Οποιος μπορεί να φτιάξει τη μηχανική κατασκευή (εκεί είναι όλα τα λεφτά) τοτε να προσαρμόσει εναν βηματικό. Με half-stepping οι περισσότεροι βηματικοι βαδίζουν 2-3 μοίρες. Αν προσαρμόσει και μειωτήρα στροφών τοτε πάει το σύστημα στη μοίρα και πιο κάτω. 
Επειτα ολοι οι βηματικοι οταν βρίσκονται υπο τάση (ειδικα οι bipolar) εμφανιζουν πολυ μεγάλη αδράνεια και ειναι δυσκολο να κουνηθουν απ' τον αερα εκτος κι αν εχει μποφωρ.
Απλή κατασκευή πχ με ενα σετ τσιπάκια της ST και εναν m/c οδηγείς τον positioner σου μεσω της σειριακης του pc χρησιμοποιόντας μόνο ενα ζεύγος απο το UTP του AP.
Αρα και positioning over ethernet.

----------


## dti

> Ένα τέτοιο έχει βάλει ο nasos στην κεραία του για να κάνει τα "πειράματα" του...


Κι ο phronidis επίσης!

----------


## rentis_city

Ρε παιδιά, δεν κάνουμε καμιά ομαδική λεω γω?
50 ευρώ, άντε και κάτι παραπάνω είναι πολύ καλη τιμή, μόνο και μόνο που 
θα σε απαλλάξει από το πήγαινε-έλα...

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ ψήνομαι να το ψάξουμε το θέμα. 

Άντε αν έχεις παρέα στα scans κάνεις βόλτες στην ταράτσα και είτε με φωνες του στυλ "Daizyyyyyyyyy που είσαι μαρύ!!!!" είτε με κανένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο κάνεις δουλειά. 

Αν είσαι μόνος σου όμως δεν λέει *καθόλου!*.

Ας μας πούνε αυτοί που το υλοποίησαν πόσο τους κόστισε,αν είναι δύσκολο..αντοχές κλπ.

----------


## SeKos

Exw kanei gia mia siskeui pou exies katw enan elekti me moires kai auto girnaei stis moires pou leei to katw to panw... nomizw eixe enan servomixanismo arketa akrivo...8a psaxw gia kiklwma kai 8a kanw kiallo post... 8a rwtisw poso ekane kai h servomixani

----------


## kostisv

Παιδιά έχει βάλει και ο thespirit(534). Το πήρε από ένα μαγαζί στον Βύρωνα γύρω στα 45euro. Μάρκα αν τη θυμάμαι καλά είναι Cosmorotor ή κάτι παρόμοιο και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον με τον αέρα...

----------


## SeKos

Loipon parte tin eikona me to diagramma exw times gia antistaseis kai diafora alla... i tachogennhtria (kai oxi servomixani  :: ) i ousia einai oti to potensiometro Είσοδος elexei tin taxogenitria pou elexei ton motora pou elexei tIn Έξοδο
analoga me to feedback kai to kerdos exoume kai tin taxitita tis kinisis kai tin akriveia... 
exw bebaia tis aparaitites antistaseis klp...auto pou mou leipei einai to eidos tis tacho kai tis mixanis,8a sas pw otan to vrw...  :: 
den to blepw vevaia na bgainei ftina... 8a deixei tin triti pou 8a paw sto ergasthrio...
ama bebaia to breite 45 euro 8a itan kali timi...

----------


## nasos

Αυτό είναι το σύστημα που έχω φτιάξει εγώ. Ο ρότορας είναι ο γνωστός που πουλάει η Tele "Cosmo Rotator". Προϊόντα της Tele έχουν πολλά καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικού/ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού. Εκανε σχεδόν 50 ευρώ και είναι εύκολος στην τοποθέτησή του:

1. Θέλετε ένα ίσιο κατσαβίδι (χοντρή μύτη), ένα μικρό σταυροκατσάβιδο, γαλλικό κλειδί, καλώδιο απλό ρεύματος (με τρία καλώδια όμως) το οποίο θα πηγαίνει από τον ρότορα στο χειριστήριο το οποίο θέλει επίσης ρεύμα για να δουλέψει, μονωτική ταινία. Το καλώδιο δεν θυμάμαι πόσο το είχα πάρει, αλλά είναι φτηνό.

2. Η βάση του ρότορα στερεώνει στο πρότελευταίο κομμάτι του ιστού σας, και στο πάνω μέρος του ρότορα στερεώνεται το τελευταίο κομμάτι το οποίο θα έχει την κεραία.

3. Ανοίγεται με το σταυροκατσάβιδο το καπάκι του ρότορα και ενώνεται τα καλώδια, τα οποία πάνε στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις (1-2-3) στο χειριστήριο από την άλλη πλευρά.

4. Το κλείνετε και βάζετε ταινία στην βάση του, εκεί που κλείνει το καπάκι για να μην μπουν τυχόν νερά.

5. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Ο ρότορας είναι αρκετά βαρύς και επίφοβος στον αέρα. Οσο πιο ψηλά τον βάλετε τόσο πιο επικύνδυνα, και όσο πιο χαμηλά τόσο πιο πολύ θα ζορίζεται για να γυρίσει την κεραία. Εγώ πάντως έβαλα αντιρίδες με πολύ μικρό κόστος, και πιστεύω να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Αν μπορείτε να στερώσετε τον ιστό πολύ γερά μέχρι το ύψος που είναι ο ρότορας (πχ είναι στερεωμένος σε τοίχο) τότε μάλλον δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα.

ΥΓ: Το σίχαμα που βλέπεται δεξιά, τίγκα στην μονωτική ταινία, είναι το dlink με την omni.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## phronidis

Εχω τον ίδιο μηχανησμό με τον naso με ένα 18αρη πανελ maxrad.
Εχω κολλήσει λαμαρίνα για βάση και τα κομμάτια των ιστών είναι 0,70μ.
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον αέρα.

----------


## chr_dim

Μηπως ξερει κανεις καποιο μαγαζι που εχει τωρα τετοια μηχανακια, γιατι η Tele δεν εχει, και τα μαγαζια που εψαξα δεν ειχαν?

----------


## Dejan

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις καποιο μαγαζι που εχει τωρα τετοια μηχανακια, γιατι η Tele δεν εχει, και τα μαγαζια που εψαξα δεν ειχαν?


Στήλε pm στον thespirit για να σου πει από που το πήρε! Το αγόρασε κάπου στο Βύρωνα με 45 ευρώ, έχει τεσταριστεί πολύ καλά (εκεί που μένει έχει καθημερινά 5-7 μποφορ  ::  ) και δουλεύει άψογα εδώ και 5 μήνες!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

Xerete! lipon afto to sistimataki me tin kerea to xrisimopio 5 me 6 mines kai litoyrgi apsoga! kai se thema anemon antexi kala. ollo to sistima apotelite apo dyo meri. proto meros einai h peristrefomeni basi poy einai ligo megali mporo na pw kai deftero meros einai to xiristirio. afta enononte metaxitoys me ena tripoliko kalodio kai afto einai ollo kai den einai tis Tele. to agorasa apo ena gnosto moy ston birona, gia mena i timi itan 52€ kai toso tha to parete! bebea an gini megali paraggelia isos pesi kialo h timi den xerw alla ipotheto.afto to exi xrisimopiisi kai o xronidis. afto tha to exoyme apo tin stigmi poy tha to paraggiloyme mesa se mia ebdomada!  ::  gia perisoteres plirofories parteme sto 6977748347.. 

 ::  ekpempw me SSID: SYNAPSYServer IP AP:192.168.0.10 kai o Server einai IP 192.168.0.1.  ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Exo mia idea! Parte kana "moteraki" apo kamoia souvla i apo gialokatharisteres kanenos petamenou Lada kai vidoste ton kato apo kana mikroutsiko isto kai olo afto pano se enan psilotero isto. Nomizo einai i ftinoteri kai grigoroteri lisi!


Καλά μας τα λες φίλε Σουηδέ, το πως θα το χειριστούμε δεν μας λες μόνο!  ::  




> Στήλε pm στον thespirit για να σου πει από που το πήρε! Το αγόρασε κάπου στο Βύρωνα με 45 ευρώ





> to agorasa apo ena gnosto moy ston birona, gia mena i timi itan 52€


Τελικά αποφασίστε!  ::  Πόσο πήγε το μαλλί???

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

ta 45€ itan lathos pliroforisi.egw to pira 52€ afti einai h timi toy!

----------


## chr_dim

Προς the spirit


Εχω ζητησει απο ενα φιλο μου που δουλευει στο Σταυριανο στο Περιστερι να μου βρει.Μου ειπε θα μου απαντησει την παρασκευη.Αν δεν βρει θε επικοινωνησω για να συννενοηθουμε.

Thanks  ::

----------


## snpl

mia lush sto zhthma ths peristrefomenhs keraias pantws (an kai ligo akomsh kai xeirokinhth) einai o mhxanismos kai o akswnas pou xrhsimopoiountai stis tentes. h olh kataskeyh ean sththei se toixo (katheta dhladh kai oxi orizontia ) einai polu statherh logo twn ulikwn kai tou tropou pou syndeontai ta eksarthmata metaksy tous. to mono meiwnektima pisteuw einai oti einai xeirwkinhth h peristrofh , kathws o hlektrikos mhxanismos einai polu akrivos...

----------


## jason

Χε Χε Χε Χε!!!!

να δείτε τι θα γίνει όταν θα συνδέσω τον ρότορά μου με ψηφοφορία!!!!!

Αυτό *θα είναι*  παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία...λέτε να το κατοχυρώσω?

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CoaLa

Με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ αυτο το gadget.Μηπως θα μπορουσα να εχω περισσοτερες info?Μαγαζι κτλ?Τα 52€ καλα ειναι,βεβαια οσο λιγοτερο τοσο καλυτερο για την τσεπη μου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dejan

> Με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ αυτο το gadget.Μηπως θα μπορουσα να εχω περισσοτερες info?Μαγαζι κτλ?Τα 52€ καλα ειναι,βεβαια οσο λιγοτερο τοσο καλυτερο για την τσεπη μου...


Στήλε pm στον thespirit για να σου πει που ακριβώς είναι. Πιθανότατα θα είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτο!  ::

----------

